# Orchard autoCare - Glass Cleanse



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

*WHAT IS IT?*
Orchard Car Care - Glass Cleanse

*WHAT DOES IT BRING TO THE TABLE?*
I must admit I have looked for and not been able to find any manufacturers information as yet as (given the fledgling nature of OCC), however there is not exactly masses you can say about a glass cleaner. That aside, it brings to the table the promise of being a very capable glass cleaner. I assume this as to come into the market with something less than incredible would not be a wise move, and something I am sure that Ronnie is very aware of and taken care of also.

*WHAT AM I TESTING IT ON?*
The 11 year old glass of a 2000 Fiat Punto.

*WHAT DO I THINK OF IT?*
Well, initial impressions were good. It didn't smell unpleasant (think a mild IPA type smell common to glass cleaners), looks good (green as opposed to a familiar blue), and a breeze to use. A few small sprays were sufficient to clean the side windows, with very little more required for the windscreen itself.

Now I tested using two different application methods, one by microfibre and one by the oh so familiar yellow duster. Reason I did this is that in the past, with glass, I find the yellow duster to finish better than a microfibre cloth does. The same applies here if I am honest, however this is no reflection of the product. As for the cleaning power, it is really good. It dealt with grubby childrens finger prints and regular traffic film with ease. It even cut through with minimal effort the lovely residue of a particularly splatter happy polish. It left a streak free, crystal clean surface...nothing less than expected.

*WHY SHOULD YOU BUY IT?*
Well, at the provisional prices (yet to be confirmed) of £4.95 for 1L and £12.95 for 5L, you will be dropping onto a bit of a billy bargain. Cheaper than your 'mainstream' competitors with equal (if not better) performance? You'd be foolish not to!

Before:









After:









Nice clean side windows:









I must say that this product well and truly deserves a Value For Money award:










Thankyou to Ronnie @ OCC for providing the sample for review :thumb:


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Many thanks Nick.... Once our site is up and runing all the info will be available.


----------

